# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  User Name

## chrome surfer

How do I change my user name?

Thanks,
Y

----------


## Jacqui

Start a new account??

----------


## Steve Machol

PM me with your new name.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

So it's possible then!

----------


## robinbolt

hmm this sounds good to me...i love this forum :)

----------


## CCGREEN

And now I will try this question here. Any other place I posted it I did not get a reply. 
Spell check button, why does it not work for me? Nothing complicated......type in your post and press the ABC check buttton and volia.......spell check activated......but not on this site. Why?

Mondy
Tusday
Wednesday
Thursdy 
Above example of words that spell check could not check. If it does not work for a reason then thay is ok.....just annoys me that it will not work.

----------


## Steve Machol

OptiBoard does not have any spell-check functions. That is coming from your computer.

FWIW I have no problem with the spell-check functions here when using my iMac.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> And now I will try this question here. Any other place I posted it I did not get a reply. 
> Spell check button, why does it not work for me? Nothing complicated......type in your post and press the ABC check buttton and volia.......spell check activated......but not on this site. Why?
> 
> Mondy
> Tusday
> Wednesday
> Thursdy 
> Above example of words that spell check could not check. If it does not work for a reason then thay is ok.....just annoys me that it will not work.


If you use Firefox (and there's no reason not to) click on the orange tab at the top left, go to Options. On the General tab, there is a checkbox to Check My Spelling As I Type. Make sure it's checked, and you're good to go.

----------

